# Pics of Filou ...



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok just had to add some of Filou ... !


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww he is gorgeous!! i just love that last picture

x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

He is gorgeous - what a handsome boy!!

D xx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful just beautiful:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

he looks very stern in that last picture  gorgeous cat though - I love his nose


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

heheh gorgeous but the one in you sig is my fave!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

A very handsome chap


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

For a surprise on my birthday my husband got 2 of the photos (the one in my sig and the last one) put on canvas ... which was really lovely as I took them out in the garden about a week before.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous cat...lovely pics.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute boy.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely jubbly!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A Beautiful Cat!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww Thanks Guys ....


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

he is stunning and very cute, love the pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful puss cat:001_wub: he blends in very well with his cat tree and looks far too comfy in the sink


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh he looks just like my Baxter but without the smooshy face!! He is gorgeous


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He's looks lovely, my neighbour has a british shorthair(I think) and he is adorable, so sweet natured he's more like a teddy bear than a cat, is that typical of the breed.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy. xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks  He loves sitting in the sink and meows outside the bathroom if I close the door when I'm in there! lol

Yes they are very much teddy bear cats! so laid back and cuddly!


----------

